# Bianchi Frameset, unlabeled Giro? Advice Please



## CelestePlease! (Sep 22, 2021)

Bottom Bracket marks 5406 on drive side and 9 . C on opposite side, photos compare to '84 Giro pics online. Columbus SLX  frameset with toptube cable guides, downtube bosses for derailleur levers, bosses for downtube and seattube water bottles and and brazed on hanger for front derraileur.   Gipemme insets on front and rear axle/derailleur hangers, a chain post and cable guide on right stays as well.  Fork labels Foderi Laminati and crown embossed with eagle and Bianchi. Decals for SLX set, Bianchi eagle on head tube, red triangle with narrow red tail (like half an arrow?) before and across blue BIANCHI on seat and down tubes, and small blue "bianchi" on non-drive side of the Italian threaded BB and the seat stays. Zero top tube decals! Wheel spacing is 100mm front and 126mm rear.
Wondering whether this is likely to be fully chromed or just not very rusted, chips in paint show a chromed BB, with some rusty areas particularly at the brazings to the BB. Also chips on head, top, seat and downtubes and chainstays/seat stays show either shiny metal or chrome: if chrome, is it a DIY job to finish polish the chrome, or is that not achievable without a complete chroming job and fat wallet.
If you can give Serial # and production dates, conclusive model ID, chrome and painting advice, you have my ear! Also suggestions of options for gearing with a compact double chainring drive setup would be appreciated I have more Dura Ace than Campy lying around right now.


----------



## sworley (Sep 22, 2021)

Pictures would certainly help


----------



## CelestePlease! (Sep 22, 2021)

Is there a tutorial on how to send pics from cell phone by EMail? I could do it if instructed..


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2021)

Click “attach files”, choose the pics off your phone, check “insert multiple” if more than one and insert


----------

